# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Please check the translation of this little story.

## Martin Miles

In a distant country there lived a man who never knew his grandmother (his mother's mother). She was born and died in years divisible by eleven. Her age at death was forty four. She died twenty two years before the birth of her grandson.
Because he wished so fervently to meet his grandmother, the man prayed to Heaven and his wish was granted. One day, on a full bus, he met her. She was in the form of a beautiful girl, not an appariton, but a real person.
Later he learnt that the birthday of the girl was the same as the day his grandmother died on, with a difference of exactly forty four years. He also discovered that his grandmother was married on another date divisible by eleven, November 22nd, when she was already five months with child. 
В далекой стране жил мужчина, который никогда не знал его бабущку. Она родилась и скончилась в годах делимих с одиннадцью. Её возраст к смерти - сорок четыре лета. Скончилась двадцать два года до рождения её внука.
Почему что хотел горячо встретиться с бабушкой, помолился небу и его желание выполнился. Один день в полном автобус встретился с бабушкой в форме прекрасной девушкы, реалного человека не призрака.
Позже открыл, что день рождения девушкы был одинаковым как днем смерти его бабушкой с различением именно сорок четерёк годов. Тоже открыл, что его бабушка поженилась в другое число делимый с одинадцатью, двадцатое ноября, когда у неё уже пять месяцев беременности. 
I would appreciate it if the corrections were accompanied by explanations.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> который никогда не знал его бабущку

 "который никогда не знал свою бабушку" 
If you say "*его* бабушку", it makes it sound as though you're talking about the grandmother of a third party -- as in, "Tom never knew Bill's grandmother." Since you're talking about the man's OWN grandmother, use the "reflexive possessive" form *свой* (which agrees in gender and case with the noun that follows it -- thus, сво*ю* бабушк*у*). 
Similarly, a bit later in the story:    

> "[бабушка умерла] 22 года до рождения *её* внука"

 This sounds like you mean "Mary died before the birth of Jane's grandson", and should instead be "...до рождения *своего* внука." (Which clearly means "before the birth of her own grandson") And, again, своего is in the masculine genitive singular in agreement with внука -- the fact that the subject бабушка is a feminine noun has no relevance to which form of свой should be used. 
Also, a couple times you use the spelling девуш*кы* -- however, this should be девуш*ки*, because it's a general rule of Russian spelling that the vowel *ы* can NEVER come after certain consonants, including the letter *к*.    

> "...встретился с бабушкой в форме прекрасной девушкы, реалного человека не призрака."

 I would suggest, instead: 
Бабушка появилась на автобусе в форме прекрасной девушки -- не призраком/привидением, а плотью. 
"The grandmother appeared on the bus in the form of a beautiful girl -- not as a ghost _(instrumental case)_, but as flesh."  
(The word *плоть* is often used to mean "flesh" or "body" in poetic and Biblical contexts, and also in expressions that contrast "things of the spirit" with "things of the flesh". However, *плоть* is NOT used to mean "flesh" in contexts like "a peach has sweet flesh" or "Is the flesh of sharks edible?" -- only when there's an implied comparison of the material body with the non-physical soul.)   

> "Тоже открыл, что его бабушка поженилась"

 Он тоже узнал, что бабушка вышла замуж... 
To me, открыть ("to discover") sounds strange here because the context isn't about some big secret or mystery; he simply learned a new fact. So I would suggest узнать instead.  
In this context, you could say simply "Он узнал, что бабушка..." and it will be understood that you mean HIS OWN grandma. 
And remember that in Russian, the verb "to marry" will be translated differently depending on whether the subject of the verb is a man, or a woman, or the two of them considered collectively: 
Дедушка *поженился на* бабушк*е*. (Grandpa married grandma.)
Бабушка *вышла замуж за* дедушк*у*. (Grandma married grandpa.)
Они поженились. (They got married.) 
(There are other corrections to be made, but as this story seems to be some sort of mathematical riddle, I figured we could talk about the translations of numerical expressions later.)

----------


## Lampada

_Дедушка женился на бабушке._   _Поженились_ - обычно о паре.  _Они познакомились летом, а уже осенью они поженились._

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks Throbert and Lampada. The explanations are very clear. Am looking forward to the corrections to do with numbers. Ah, the joys of Russian numerals!

----------


## CoffeeCup

> В далекой стране жил мужчина, который никогда не *встречал свою* бабу*ш*ку. Она родилась и сконч*а*лась в годах*, кратных одиннадцати*. *Она умерла в сорок* четыре *года*. *За* двадцать два года до рождения её внука. *Поскольку он* *сильно хотел* встретиться с бабушкой, он помолился небу и его желание исполнилось. *Однажды* в полном автобус*е* *он* *встретил бабушку* в форме прекрасной девушки *-* реал*ь*ного человека, *а* не призрака.
> Позже *он узнал*, что день рождения девушк*и* *совпадает с* днем смерти его бабушк*и* с раз*ницей* *ровно* сорок чет*ыре года*. *Он также узнал*, что его бабушка *вышла замуж* в день, *дата которого тоже кратна одинадцати*, двадцатое ноября, когда *она была беременна уже* пять месяцев.

  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks coffee cup. The numerals don't seem so difficult after all.

----------


## Martin Miles

Как юнейший член семьи Светлана считалась быть специальной, и часто думала о разницах между свой и своего брата и своих двух сестёр. Она простая разница была своими коречневами волосами. У других были черные волосы. И дни рождения Светланы и своего отца совпали. Может быть почему что родилась в двадцать второе второго месяца, и двадцать и два - кратный одинададцати, почему что тоже родилась в 1903 г., кратный одинакового числа, Светлана считала одинадцать быть своем специальном числом 
As the youngest member of the family, Svetlana was regarded to be special, and she often thought about the differences between herself and her brother and two sisters. One simple difference was her brown hair. The others had black hair. And the birthday of Svetlana and her father coincided. Maybe because she was born on the twentieth day of the second month, and twenty and two make a multiple of eleven, and because also she was born in 1903, a multiple of the same number, Svetlana regarded eleven to be her special number. 
As usual, explanation, where necessary, would be welcome as well as correction.

----------


## Exciter

Как самый младший член семьи, Светлана была особенной, она часто думала о различиях между собой и своими братом и двумя сестрами. Самым обычным отличием были ее карие волосы. У всех остальных они были черного цвета. Дни рождения Светланы и ее отца совпадали. Возможно, именно потому, что она родилась двадцатого числа второго месяца, а двадцать плюс два кратно одиннадцати, и что годом ее рождения был 1903, который тоже кратен этому числу, Светлана считала одиннадцать своим особенным числом.

----------


## chaika

I'd be very happy if you'd point out my mistakes.
Well, maybe not "very happy," but at least grateful.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, Exciter. I'm no expert, but I like the way your version reads.

----------


## kib

The word "юнейший" we don't use at all, I guess, though it's possible. We don't say "cпециальный" about people, "особенный" is right one here. I woudn't say even "Самым обычным отличием были ее карие волосы", thought it's better than "простой". I'd prefer "Самым заметным (marked, noticeable) отличием были ее карие волосы" or "в первую очередь, волосы у нее были карие". "Обычное отличие" is strange to me. "Свой" won't do here, but it's difficult to me to explain why. "...она родилась двадцатого (genetive case) числа второго месяца..."
That's all what I can explain. Best wishes!

----------


## Martin Miles

Отец Светланы, Борис, был плотником, и мать, Анна, была портнихой. Оба ремесла требуют пользование чисел, и верятно девушка понаследовала ее внимание на числа от обоих родителей. Когда мать умерла, Светлана, которая как ее мать стала портнихой, заметила, что Анна вышла замуж двадцать четырёх сентября, и умерла двадцать четырёх годов века. Светлана тоже заметила, что отец Анны кончился двадцать четырёх сентября. за несколько года до свадьбы ее мать равного числа 
Svetlana's father, Boris, was a carpenter, and her mother, Anna, was a seamstress. Both trades require the use of numbers, and the girl probably inherited her interest in numbers from both parents. When her mother died, Svetlana, who like her mother became a seamstress, noticed that Anna had married on the twenty fourth of September and died on the twenty fourth year of the century. Svetlana also noticed that Anna's father had died on the twenty fourth of September a few years before the wedding of her mother on the same date.

----------


## kib

> Отец Светланы, Борис, был плотником, а мать, Анна, была портнихой. Оба ремесла требуют использования (genetive case. I think it's better) чисел, и, верятно, девушка унаследовала внимание or интерес к числам от обоих родителей. Когда мать умерла, Светлана, которая стала портнихой, заметила, что Анна вышла замуж двадцать четвёртого сентября, а умерла в двадцать четвёртом году такого-то века (то есть, например, девятнадцатого) века. Светлана также (in case like that,  I mean in additional to that what was said before, always также) заметила, что отец Анны скончался  or умер двадцать четвертого сентября за несколько лет до свадьбы ее матери в этот же день (this is ambiguous, but correct, I gues.

 Notice: Умер, родился, женился etc + date in *genetive* case and you need to revise the declension of numerals. За (genitive case) несколько лет до (genetive case) = a few year before.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks kb, for explaining about the dates. I didn't realise that you use the genitive case of the ordinal number. Remember that the word genitive has two i's.

----------


## chaika

Martin, I think you may be doing yourself a disservice by composing text and translating it as you are. In writing it down incorrectly, you are reinforcing grammatical errors. I know the feeling, but you are too far ahead of yourself if you don't know when to use genitive with numerals. I'd rather see you making your way through workbooks, which are designed to give you the language in meaningful doses. My opinion. 
I think your sig should read Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> мать, Анна, была *портнихой*.

 I just wanted to make the observation that in Philip Roth's famous comical novel _Portnoy's Complaint_ (о человеке, который *дрочит, как он хочет*!) the title character was presumably* a Russian/Slavic Jew descended from an ancestor who worked as a tailor (*портной*).   * The "presumably" applies to his descent from a Russian-speaking tailor, as Portnoy's Jewishness is beyond doubt -- the novel has been called "the world's longest Jewish-mother joke," etc.

----------


## Martin Miles

Только дети верят, что каждый человек - добрый человек. Долгая время Светлана так думала, верятно, почему что, она была самым младшим членом семьи. На самом деле остальные поощряли её так думать, так как она делалась легкой использовать. 
Only children believe that each person is a good person. For a long time Svetlana thought that way, most likely because she was the youngest member of the family. In fact, the others encouraged her to think this way since it made her easy to exploit. 
Does the Russian word for "to encourage" require the accusative case or the dative or some other? As usual, explanation is welcome as well as correction.

----------


## kib

> Только дети верят, что каждый человек - добрый. Долгое (neuter gender) время так думала и Светлана, верятно, потому что, она была самым младшим членом семьи. На самом деле, остальные поощряли её так думать, так как это позволяло легко управлять ею.

 declination of the word "время"
время
времени
времени
время
временем 
времени 
управлять + the instrumental case  - here manipulate 
because = потому что, так как; почему = why. 
I would say you made a good translation! Best wishes!

----------


## kib

> Does the Russian word for "to encourage" require the accusative case or the dative or some other? As usual, explanation is welcome as well as correction.

 "Поощрять" requires the accusative case, so you translated quite right.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks kib, I'm much obliged to you.

----------


## Martin Miles

Только дети верят, что каждый человек - добр. Долгое время Светлана так думала, верятно, потому что, она была самым младшим членом семьи. На самом деле остальные поощряли её так думать, так как это позволяло легко управлять ей. Даже когда они были взрoслыми, когда они спорили о наследстве отца, доме, который построил с собственными руками, остальные хотели управлять ей как пешкой в свой шахматной партии, но Светлана избежала участия. 
Only children believe that each person is a good person. For a long time Svetlana thought that way, most likely because she was the youngest member of the family. In fact, the others encouraged her to think this way since it made her easy to exploit. Even as adults, when they quarrelled over the inheritance of their father, the house that he built with his own hands, the others wanted to use her as a pawn in their chessgame, but Svetlana avoided participation.

----------


## kib

> Даже будучи взрослыми, когда они спорили о наследстве отца, доме, который (house) он построил своими собственными (own) руками, остальные хотели манипулировать (or again управлять) ею как пешкой в шахматной партии, но Светлана избежала участия. 
> Only children believe that each person is a good person. For a long time Svetlana thought that way, most likely because she was the youngest member of the family. In fact, the others encouraged her to think this way since it made her easy to exploit. Even as adults, when they quarrelled over the inheritance of their father, the house that he built with his own hands, the others wanted to use her as a pawn in their chessgame, but Svetlana avoided participation.

 будучи (literally being)+ the instrumental case = as adults, as a teacher etc. Expressions with "будучи" are bookish. Synonymic and neutral way to say the same is clauses with "когда" (when).
chessgame = шахматная партия. 
Всегда рад помочь. I always glad to help you.

----------


## Martin Miles

Огромное спасибо, kib. That word "управлять" was not in my vocabulary, and I forgot that you all don't use игра for chessgame.

----------


## Martin Miles

Уже сказалось, что Светалана считала одиннадцать своим особенным числом. На самом деле, её сорок четыре кратких года может делиться в равные четверти как шахматную доску. В одиннадцатом году лет, старшая сестра перешла в большой горгод и после вышла замуж; около двадцать втором году, её мать умерла; около тридцать третьем году, вышла замуж, стала матерью, а умер отец; а в сорок четвёртом году она сама ушла этот мир. 
It has already been said that Svetlana considered eleven to be her special number. In fact, her short forty four years can be divided into equal quarters like a chessboard. When Svetlana was eleven her older sister went away to a big city and later got married; about eleven years later her mother died; about eleven years after that Svetlana married, became a mother, and her father died; and when she was forty four she herself left this world. 
The English version, clearly, is not a literal translation. There are many (better) ways the same information could be presented. But the Russian form is not ambiguous if the reader bears the first two sentences in mind. Please let me know what are the grammatical mistakes in the Russian version.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> в равные четверти как шахматную доску

 Just as a non-grammatical comment: "divided into equal quarters like a chessboard" fails metaphorically, in my opinion -- because you're talking about a _linear_ progression of her life from birth to death, and if one considers the linear progress of a chess pawn across the board from one side to another, there are *eight* ranks/rows, not four. Of course, you can divide the 8x8 chessboard into four quadrants of 4x4, or for that matter, four 8x2 quarters, but neither of those really relates to how a chess game progresses. 
As an alternative, I would suggest a comparison to the four seasons of the year, or the four 15-minutes quarters on a clock face. 
And speaking of clocks and quarters, you could also compare her life to a game of basketball (or American-style football!).  
Or, hmmmm... hockey games are divided into THREE "periods," rather than four quarters. So if you rewrite the story to have her get married at 22 and die at 33, you can compare her life to a hockey game, which is very Russian... *(В чём жизнь похожа на хоккейный матч? Трусам не рекомендуется играть!)* Plus, 33 years also gives you some "Jesus symbolism."   ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

Here's my attempt at a correction, with explanations (I'm curious to see what native speakers will think of MY corrections!). I also incorporated my suggested metaphor of a hockey game -- obviously, if you want her to have a 44-year-lifespan divided into quarters, the numbers will be different, but the grammar won't change much.  _Уже рассказывалось, что Светлана считала одиннадцать своим особенным числом. На самом деле, её короткая жизнь, всего тридцать три года, можно делить в равные трети, как три периодов в хоккейном матче. Когда Светлане исполнилось одиннадцать лет, старшая сестра перешла переехала в большой город и после потом вышла замуж; спустя одиннадцать лет, когда ей было года двадцать два, сама Светлана вышла замуж и стала матерью, и в том же году её родители умерли. В тридцать третьем году три года, она сама ушла этот мир._  It's already been mentioned, that Svetlana considered eleven her "special" number. In fact, one can divide her short life -- just 33 years all together -- into equal thirds, like the three periods in a hockey game. When Svetlana was 11, her older sister moved to the big city and then got married; when she was about 22, Svetlana herself married and became a mother, and her parents died that very same year. And at 33, she herself left this world.   *NOTES:* 
I used рассказывалось (literally, "the story was already being told") because I thought it might sound stylistically better.  всего тридцать три года -- here *всего* emphasizes the sum or total  ...исполнилось одиннадцать лет -- the verb исполниться can be used with number of years plus the person in the dative case to express "someone _has turned_ so many years old". I used it here just for the sake of variety, instead of saying когда ей было... ("when she was X years old") every time.  перешла *переехала* -- presumably, she didn't WALK to the big city, but traveled by some sort of vehicle!   спустя одиннадцать лет -- "eleven years later; after 11 years" (very literally, it's more like "11 years having gone down"... down the drain, or down the hourglass, I guess!)  после *потом* -- the preposition *после* ("after") must be followed by an explicit noun or pronoun in the genitive (after WHAT?). In this case, you could use the prepositional phrase *после этого* ("after that"), but it's better to use *потом*, which is a "self sufficient" adverb by itself, instead of a poor, naked preposition shivering in loneliness without a (pro)noun to keep it company -- it means "after that" or "then" or "next".  ей было года двадцать два -- simply by inverting the word order and putting the noun (года) before the number, you can indicate "approximately"; thus, "she was about 22 years old". Also compare *через пять минут* ("five minutes from now") and *минут через пять* ("in, um, about five minutes, give or take...") 
В тридцать третьем году *три года* -- the crossed-out expression would imply "in 1933" (or 1833 or 2033, whatever century she was born in). In other words, the 33rd year of the century, and not "at age 33," which is the meaning you're going for.

----------


## Martin Miles

Mr. McGee, I am going to be frank. I find it extremely impertinent of you to try to 'improve' someone else's story in such a way, not to mention somewhat childish. And then to ask native speakers to correct YOUR version. Well! You are free to write as many of your own stories as you like; I would appreciate it, however, if you leave mine alone. I cannot force you, but I would also respectfully request that in future you refrain from contributing to any threads that I might start. And it is not that I am sensitive to criticism; when I require such, I will seek it from people whose opinion I value. Thank you.

----------


## kib

> Как уже говорилось (or как было сказано), Светлана считала одиннадцать своим особенным числом. На самом деле,её короткую жизнь, всего тридцать три года, можно разделить ( or сорок четыре года ее короткой жизни), можно разделить на равные трети, как три периода в хоккейном матче. Когда Светлане исполнилось одиннадцать лет, старшая сестра перешла *переехала* в большой город и после *потом* вышла замуж; когда Светлане (you have to say Светлане, or you are talking about her sister, not Svetalna) было года двадцать два, она сама вышла замуж и стала матерью, а в том же году её родители умерли. В тридцать третьем году *три года*, и (instead of сама, to avoid repeating of it) она  ушла из этого мира.

 "Как уже говорилось, как было сказано" are cliche. 
Die = умереть, уйти из (the genitive case) этого мира, покинуть (the acusative case) этот мир (the last two are inflated and bookish); I think there are more synonyms, but I can't remember them.
In Russian, a pronoun relates to the last word it can relate to, except cases like this "...*когда ей* было года двадцать два, сама *Светлана*..." If you begin to speak about another person you should mention his or her name, and then you can use pronouns.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Mr. McGee, I am going to be frank. I find it extremely impertinent of you to try to 'improve' someone else's story in such a way, not to mention somewhat childish. And then to ask native speakers to correct YOUR version. Well! You are free to write as many of your own stories as you like; I would appreciate it, however, if you leave mine alone. I cannot force you, but I would also respectfully request that in future you refrain from contributing to any threads that I might start. And it is not that I am sensitive to criticism; when I require such, I will seek it from people whose opinion I value. Thank you.

 Да нет -- спасибо _Вам_, Мартину, за откровенность; ведь она освежает душу, и жаль что в этом мире такое качество редко встречается! Естественно, я покорно извиняюсь, сэр, и прошу Вашего прощения за то, что мои *бесплатные* услуги получилось неудовлетворительно...      _"Джайв-эсс дюдз донт гат ноу брейнз энихау..."_

----------


## kib

> В одиннадцатом году лет,

  В (the prepositional case) одиннадцатом году it means "in 1911 or 1811 etc". "When Svetlana was eleven her older sister went away... = "Когда Светлане было одиннадцать ее сетра..." If the English sentence had been "When Svetlana was eleven *she* did smth" then you could translate "в (the acusative case) одинадцать лет она что-то сделала" 
Feel free to ask me and best wishes!

----------


## it-ogo

There is also expression "на одиннадцатом году (жизни)"... which means "When she was between 10 and 11 years old"

----------


## kib

> На самом деле, её сорок четыре кратких года можно разделить на равные четверти как шахматную доску.

 The words after similes with как, словно, точно must be in the the same case as the words they relate to. Разделить (the acusative case) 
сорок четыре года  как шахматную доску. You've done quite right.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Die = умереть, уйти из (the genitive case) этого мира, покинуть (the acusative case) этот мир (the last two are inflated and bookish); I think there are more synonyms, but I can't remember them.

 Well, there's always "Когда Светлане было 22 года, мама *дохла*."  ::

----------


## kib

> Well, there's always "Когда Светлане было 22 года, мама *дохла*."

 Yeah, that's true I guess there are as many synonyms in Russian as in English.
What you said is incorrect. I think any Russian has never said this word though it makes sens. It means "was dying", but we use "подыхала" in this case. You should say "подохла" или "сдохла" and better you should'n at all - much too rude ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks kib and it-ogo. So how would you say, "as stated earlier", "as already mentioned", etc. idiomatically? Or maybe I could say Уже знаем, что Светлана считала...?

----------


## kib

Well, both cliche I've given are possible here. And yes, you could say Как мы уже знаем (узнали, выяснили), Светлана считала... but that doesn't correspond with the style. The как мы уже знаем is a little intimate; it would fit for a tale or something like this. And the style of the story I think is dry and a bit derisive. The two cliche are perfectly fit for the style.

----------


## Martin Miles

Как было сказано, что Светлана считала одиннадцать своим осебенным числом. На самом деле, её сорок четыре года короткой жизни можно разделить на равные четверти как шахматную доску. Когда Светлане исполнилось одиннадцать  лет, её старшая сестра переехал в большой город, и потом вышла замуж; на двадцать втором году жизни Светы, её мать умерла; на тридцать третьем году жизни портнихы, вышла замуж, стала матерью, и отец умер; когда Светлане было сорок четыре года она умер. 
So kib, it-ogo, or any good person, is the above correct now?

----------


## kib

I don't know how it's happened, but I've just now noticed that the English version and the translation above are different. And nobody but me am (or is, I don't know) guilty of that. So I decided to make an exact translation.  
Как уже было сказано, Светлана считала одиннадцать своим особенным числом. В самом деле, её короткую жизнь в сорок четыре года можно разделить на четыре равные части, как шахматную доску на шестьдесят четыре. Когда Светлане было одиннадцать, её старшая сестра уехала в большой город и затем вышла замуж; спустя ещё примерно одиннадцать лет Светлана вышла замуж и стала матерью, а её отец умер. Наконец, в возрасте сорока четырёх лет она сама ушла из жизни.  
If something isn't clear to you just ask me.

----------


## Martin Miles

Well, thank you kib. Your reply is not an exact translation of what I wrote yesterday, but I think I have taken up enough your time today. 
You say, "Nobody except me is guilty", because the verb "to be" agrees with "nobody" (3rd person singular).

----------


## kib

> You say, "Nobody except me is guilty", because the verb "to be" agrees with "nobody" (3rd person singular).

 Thanks!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Yeah, that's true I guess there are as many synonyms in Russian as in English.
> What you said is incorrect. I think any Russian has never said this word though it makes sens. It means "was dying", but we use "подыхала" in this case. You should say "подохла" или "сдохла" and better you should'n at all - much too rude

 [Facepalm] This is why one should be careful about learning grammar from jokes! I'm pretty sure (если память меня не обманывает!) that *дохла* is a form I heard/read в очень пошлом и не приятном анекдоте, где Дед Мороз объясняает детям про Снегурочку: "Ей не больно, ведь *она уж дохла*!"  
Thus, I assumed that дох/дохла were the normal perfective forms. 
But perhaps the ungrammatical *дохла* was part of the humor, чтобы подчеркнуть невероятную пошлость (англ.: "tackiness") в том, что сказал Дед Мороз? Or maybe I'm remembering the joke incorrectly, and he actually said *сдохла*...

----------


## kib

> [Facepalm] This is why one should be careful about learning grammar from jokes! I'm pretty sure (если память меня не обманывает!) that *дохла* is a form I heard/read в очень пошлом и не приятном анекдоте, где Дед Мороз объясняает детям про Снегурочку: "Ей не больно, ведь *она уж дохла*!"  
> Thus, I assumed that дох/дохла were the normal perfective forms. 
> But perhaps the ungrammatical *дохла* was part of the humor, чтобы подчеркнуть невероятную пошлость (англ.: "tackiness") в том, что сказал Дед Мороз? Or maybe I'm remembering the joke incorrectly, and he actually said *сдохла*...

  I think I got. There's an adjective "дохлый" (dead) in Russian, and maybe it was the word that was in the joke: "Ей не больно, ведь она уж дохлая" If you _heard_ the joke you could have misheard since the pronunciation of this word is very similar to "дохла". But if you _saw_ the the joke written, I don't know what yo say. You may ask another (or a few) native Russian to verify my opinion.     

> But perhaps the ungrammatical *дохла* was part of the humor, чтобы подчеркнуть невероятную пошлость

 I don't see anything like that.

----------


## friendly Artur

Hi Martin, 
here is some explanation from me  ::  Hope it will make sense. 
It has already been said that Svetlana considered eleven to be her special number. In fact, her short forty four years can be divided into equal quarters like a chessboard. When Svetlana was eleven her older sister went away to a big city and later got married; about eleven years later her mother died; about eleven years after that Svetlana married, became a mother, and her father died; and when she was forty four she herself left this world. 
Как уже упоминалось ранее (как уже говорилось), Светлана считала одиннадцать своим особым числом. И действительно, её короткие сорок четыре года жизни можно, подобно шахматной доске, поделить на четыре равные части. Когда Светлане было одиннадцать, её старшая сестра переехала в большой город, и позже вышла замуж; приблизительно одиннадцать лет спустя, умерла мама Светланы, а ещё через одиннадцать лет Светлана вышла замуж, стала матерью, и в это время умер её отец; а когда ей исполнилось сорок четыре, она сама покинула этот мир.   *It has already been said – как уже упоминалось ранее.* It is something like: “As it was mentioned before…”. Or more word-for-word translation would be “Как уже говорилось”. 
“*Особое число*” vs. “*особенное число*” truly said I don’t see any differences in these two words, but somewhere in the depth of my mind I feel that “особый” will be more correct  
“*In fact*” is correctly translated as “*На самом деле*”. But I have used an expression “*И действительно*” to make more definite logical cohesion with previous sentence. In English it should be something like this: “Svetlana considered eleven to be her special number, *and really*, her short….” 
Truly said, I don’t see any problems with equal quarters that chessboard could be divided into. So it can be freely translated as “подобно шахматной доске”. 
Correct translation of “equal quarters” is “равные четверти”, but we very seldom use such expression. It will be better to say “четыре равные части” (four equal parts). 
Sometimes it is more useful to translate word-by-word, as the next sentence:  when Svetlana was eleven her older sister went away to a big city and later got married  когда Светлане было одиннадцать  её старшая сестра переехала в  большой город и  позже  вышла замуж.     
about eleven years later her mother died - I translated it as “приблизительно одиннадцать лет спустя, умерла мама Светланы» It also could be translated as (умерла её мама or её мама умерла), but before that we were talking about Swetlana’s sister and if we say её мама умерла it can be understood as if Swetlana’s sister’s mother died. Logically it is also true, but all our text is about Swetlana (not her sister), so it would be better to say that Swetlana’s mother died. 
about eleven years after that – ещё через одиннадцать лет. 
and when she was forty four – а когда ей было сорок четыре. This translation seems more correct, but I feel myself somehow uncomfortable when I listen such sentence. So I used the word “when she became fourty four” 
So the translation and explanation as for me is something like this. I’m not a philologist of Russian, so I could be mistaken somewhere. Nevertheless, as I’m native speaker, I would translate this text in this way.

----------


## Martin Miles

Остальные часто сражались к маленкей Света, когда семья кушали вместе. Старшие дети выставлялись оних высшее языковое умение потому что, хотели унижать маленкую Свету. Ответ Светы было петь себе песни. Так она не слышала остальные. Тогда Света стала счастливой а безопасной как королем за рядом пешек в шахматной партии. Отец давал жалобу, но мать говорила, "Пускай её петь; поёт потому что, она - счастлива." Когда Света была женщиной, музыка черных и белых ключей рояля ей была тональном убежищием любови а щитом против разногласия.  
The others often fought with little Sveta when the family ate together. The older children used to display their superior language ability because they wished to humiliate little Sveta. Sveta's answer was to sing songs to herself. Thus she did not hear the others. Then Sveta became happy and safe, like a king behind a row of pawns in a game of chess. Father complained, but mother said, "Let her sing; she sings because she is happy." When Sveta was a woman, the music of the black and white keys of the piano was for her a tonal sanctuary of love and a shield against discord.  
If some good person were to correct this, and, where necessary, explain the alterations, I would be very grateful.

----------


## Exciter

Остальные часто соревновались со Светой за семейным столом. Старшие дети старались показать свое превосходство в знании языка, унижая маленькую Свету. Она же отвечала тем, что пела песню себе под нос так, чтобы не слышать остальных. Тогда Света начинала чувствовать себя счастливой и в полной безопасности, как король, стоящий за рядом пешек в шахматной партии. Отец ворчал, но мама отвечала на это: "Пусть поет, ведь она поет от счастья". Когда Света была взрослой женщиной, музыка черных и белых клавиш фортепьяно стала для нее своеобразным храмом любви и защитой от любого шума.

----------


## Martin Miles

В селе Светланы всякий знал всё, а никто не знал ничего. Когда, на пример, поп нарушал закон Божий и людский, каждый видел а никто не видел. Но не можно не замечать, когда Света была бременна три месяца без мужа. Однако, Света знала, что она была равной по нравственности к другам женщинам, и так гордо вышла замуж в день, дата которого кратна одиннадцати, двавйать второе ноября, и она стала матерью девушки на тридцать третьем году жизни, как уже было сказано. 
In Svetlana's village, everyone knew everything and everyone knew nothing. When, for example, the priest, violated divine and human law, the village saw and did not see. But it was not possible not to see when Sveta was pregnant for three months without a husband. However, Sveta knew that she was equal morally to other women and so proudly got married on a day whose date was a multiple of eleven, the twenty second of November, and she became the mother of a girl when she was between thirty two and thirty three, as has already been said.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, Exciter. Again, I like the way your version reads. 
By the way, your signature should read, "I'd be grateful if you pointed out my mistakes", or "I would be grateful if you pointed out my mistakes". You do not need to use the auxilliary verb "would" twice.

----------


## Exciter

> By the way, your signature should read, "I'd be grateful if you pointed out my mistakes", or "I would be grateful if you pointed out my mistakes". You do not need to use the auxilliary verb "would" twice.

 Thanks a lot. I've changed my signature.

----------


## Martin Miles

Светлана умерла когда ей исполнилось сорок четыре года, десять месяцев, и одиннадцать дней. Муж Светы, мясник, умер за три года до смерти его жены. И причина смерти Светы? В маленьком селе Светы, честная женщина пускалась сделать только один ребёнка без мужа. Говорили, что когда на том дне десября Света умерла, не одна но две жизни кончились... 
Svetlana died when she was forty four years, ten months and eleven days old. Sveta's husband, a butcher, died three years before the death of his wife. And the cause of Sveta's death? In Sveta's little village a honest woman was allowed to conceive only one child without a husband. They said that when Sveta died on that December day, not one but two lives ended...

----------


## kib

> В селе Светланы всякий знал всё, а никто не знал ничего. В селе Светланы все знали всё и [не знали] (I think it it's unnecessary) ничего. Когда, на пример, поп нарушал закон Божий и людский, каждый видел а никто не видел. Например, когда поп нарушал закон Божий и людскОй (O is also stressed), село (все) видело и не видело. Но не можно не замечать, когда Света была бременна три месяца без мужа. Но нельзя было не заметить, что Светлана, не имея мужа, уже три месяца как беременна. Однако, Света знала, что она была равной по нравственности к другам женщинам, и так гордо вышла замуж в день, дата которого кратна одиннадцати, двавйать второе ноября, и она стала матерью девушки на тридцать третьем году жизни, как уже было сказано. Однако Света считала, что в нравственности она не уступала другим женщинам; она гордо вышла замуж в день, своей датой кратный одиннадцати, - двадцать второе ноября - и на тридцать третьем году своей жизни стала матерью [девочки], как уже было сказано.

 "Не можно" does not exist, = нельзя. Ex.: "Нельзя употреблять слово " не можно" - you can't use the word "не можно"  ::  
You see, "нельзя" is used when there is no subject in the sentence. 
 she was equal morally to other women = в нравственности она не уступала другим женщинам; уступать here = be worse                Девушка means a girl older than roughly 16, if younger = девочка.

----------


## kib

> Светлана умерла когда ей исполнилось было сорок четыре года, десять месяцев, и одиннадцать дней. . Муж Светы, мясник, умер за три года до смерти его своей жены. И причина смерти Светы? Причина смерти Светы? В маленьком селе Светы, честная женщина пускалась сделать только один ребёнка без мужа. В маленом селе Светы незамужней порядочной женщине было позволено иметь (or maybe родить) только одного ребенка. Говорили, что когда на том дне десября Света умерла, не одна но две жизни кончились... Говорили, что в тот декабрьский день закончилась не одна, а две жизни...

 Исполниться means a more or less accurate (or so) age. Ex.: Как только ему исполнилось 6 лет, он пошел в школу - he was six when he  began to go to school. Когда мне исполнилось 14, я получил паспорт - When I was 14 I was issued a pass.
незамужняя = without a husband
Декабрьский is an adjective from декабрь. There are the rest of adjectives here: январьский, февральский, мартовский, апрельский, майский, июньский, июльский, августовский,  сентябрьский, октябрьский, ноябрьский.  
  What a grievous story! As I understood Sveta was killed. I'm shocked! What an inhumanity to kill a pregnant woman, out of prejudice! Can you tell me, Martin, who writer of this story is and the title of it. I'm just curious.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thank you kib. You have been more helpful than perhaps you realize.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thank you kib. I am the author of the story which does not yet have a title. I am going to write next about her real father. Boris, the carpenter, raised her thinking, for a while, that she was his, but actually, her dad was a priest.  
If you know about the French writer, Zola, you will know of his theory of a literary work being like a scientific experiment, where the author puts his characters in a certain situation to see how they behave. I say that, to say, that Sveta seems to be an independent personage, (many other writers say the same thing) and so to get to the point, I cannot tell you exactly how she died. She may have been the victim of an abortion that went wrong, or (more likely) she killed herself to avoid the shame that went along with conceiving not one but _two_ children out of wedlock.

----------


## Martin Miles

I would alter your correction to the following. В маленьком селе Светы, честной женщине было позволено иметь только одного ребёнка. Thus it would be clearer to the reader that Sveta killed herself and her unborn child.

----------


## Martin Miles

Отец Светлата, Фёдор, поп, вступил в лавру в дату двадцать третий октября 1838 пода, когда было исполнилось ему восемнадцать годов. Света родилась когда Фёдор был на восемьдесятом году жизни. Когда был мальчиком, Фёдор любил язык; нравилось ему читать рассказы, и легко учился латинские и греческие языки, так его отец решил, что ребёнок станет попом. Равно как Света, Фёдор был низкорослом, имел карые волосы, и большую голову.  
Sveta's father, Fyodor, a priest, entered the seminary on the date October 23rd, 1838, when he was 18 years old. Sveta was born when he was eighty years old. When he was a boy, Fyodor loved language; he liked to read stories, and learnt Latin and Greek easily, so his father decided that the child would become a priest. Just like Sveta, Fyodor was short, he had brown hair and a big head.

----------


## kozyablo

Отец Светлаты, Фёдор, поп (I think that better: священник), поступил в лавру (I think that better: семинарию) двадцать третьего октября 1838* г*ода, когда ему было восемнадцать лет. Света родилась когда Фёдор был на восьмидесятом году жизни. Когда был мальчиком, Фёдор любил язык: нравилось ему читать рассказы, и он легко учил латинский и греческий языки, поэтому его отец решил, что ребёнок станет попом (священником). Равно как Света, Фёдор был низкорослом, имел карие волосы (I think better: коричневые or каштановые) и большую голову.

----------


## kib

> Отец Светлаты, Фёдор, поп (I think that better: священник), поступил в лавру (I think that better: семинарию) двадцать третьего октября 1838* г*ода, когда ему было восемнадцать лет. Света родилась когда Фёдор был на восьмидесятом году жизни. Когда Фёдор был мальчиком, он любил язык: ему нравилось читать рассказы, и он легко учил латинский и греческий языки, поэтому его отец решил, что ребёнок станет попом (священником). Равно как Света, Фёдор был низкорослым, имел карие (only about eyes) волосы (I think better: коричневые or каштановые) и большую голову.

 The word поп is obsolete (now we say священник), but the story narrates the time at that this word was common, so using of this word is not only well-grounded, but also natural.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks both of you. The question of talking about colours in Russian is an interesting one to me.

----------


## Martin Miles

Потому что Фёдор не происщёл из самой влиятельнной семьи, никогда не поручили ему большую церковю. Анна, мать Светы, поклонялась в последную церкову, которую поручили Фёдору. Имя церкови было "Святой Троицой". Двадцать пять годов Фёдор вёл поклонение в Сватую Троицу, и так пастух стал хорошо знаком с его стадом. Не только религия, но тоже образование Фёдору касался; он наблюдал за работой учителей в школе церкови, где дети учились чтение, писание, и арифметику. 
Because Fyodor did not come from a very influential family, he was never entrusted with a big church. Anna, Sveta's mother worshipped at the last church that was entrusted to Fyodor. The name of the church was "Holy Trinity". Fyodor led worship at Holy Trinity for twenty five years, and so the shepherd became well acquainted with his flock. Not only religion, but education also concerned Fyodor; he supervised the work of the teachers in the church school where children were taught reading, writing, and arithmetic.

----------


## Martin Miles

Фёдор и Анна стала знакомые именно когда он приехал в её селе вести покленение в церкову Сватой Троицы; девочка с рыжами волосыми легко привлечает внимание. Он был на пятьдусят втором году жизни, и она была на десятом. Анна была привлечалась к попе, который кажался молодым несмотря его лет. Нравился ей смотреть его кудравые волосы, широкий лоб, густые брови, маленкые черные очи, маленькые нос, и толстые губы . Анна хотела родить ребёнок Фёдора, но уже имел жену, и Анна была приличной женщиной. Чтобы родить ребёнок попа без теряния репутация, Анна порешила соблязнить Фёдор когда была зымужней женщиной, говорая её муж, Борис, плотник, что он, (Борис), был отцом ребёнка. 
Fyodor and Anna became acquaintances just when he came to her village to lead worship at Holy Trinity church; a girl with red hair easily attracts attention. He was fifty two years old and she was ten. Anna was attracted to the priest who seemed young despite his age. She liked to look at his curly hair, broad forehead, thick eyebrows, small black eyes, small nose, and thick lips. Anna wished to bear Fyodor's child, but he already had a wife and Anna was a decent woman. In order to bear the priest's child without loss of reputation, Anna decided to seduce Fyodor when she was a married woman, telling her husband, Boris the carpenter, that he (Boris) was the father of the child. 
I wish to make it clear, that I am not suggesting that anything improper happened between Fyodor and Anna when he was fifty two and she ten. Anna began laying her plans when she was a young woman.

----------


## kozyablo

ok  ::  I'm ready to help you with colours.. But I don't know how.. I like orange a lot of!

----------


## Martin Miles

Russian colours. We could start by you answering the following questions.
1. What word do you use for (a) blue eyes (b) blue sea?
2. What word do you use for red hair?
3. What word do you use for (a) grey eyes (b) grey skies (c) grey hair. I think the last is седой.
4. Are the 'rules' for the use of different colour words absolute or do they vary according to the speaker? 
By the way, the correct word order for your statement is, "I like a lot of orange", or you could say more idiomatically, "I like orange a lot".

----------


## kozyablo

мне кажется, что тебе будет интереснее, если я буду писать по-русски. (если так будет сложнее - напиши, я буду стараться писать по-английски)
1. What word do you use for (a) blue eyes (b) blue sea?
голубой = голубые глаза, голубое море
2. What word do you use for red hair?
рыжий = рыжие волосы
3. What word do you use for (a) grey eyes (b) grey skies (c) grey hair. I think the last is седой.
серый = серые глаза, серое небо (skies = sky in plural? Or cloud?), да седой - ты прав!
4. Are the 'rules' for the use of different colour words absolute or do they vary according to the speaker?
ты говоришь об употреблении цвета волос, которое отличается от названия обычных цветов?
By the way, the correct word order for your statement is, "I like a lot of orange", or you could say more idiomatically, "I like orange a lot".
спасибо))) огромное!!!

----------


## Martin Miles

Спасибо. Могу понимать писание по-русски. If I write in English and you in Russian, we will both get reading practice.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Отец Светы (or if you want to use full name Светланы), Фёдор, священник, поступил в семинарию 23 октября 1838 года, когда ему исполнилось 18 лет. Света родилась, когда Фёдору было восемьдесят лет. Когда он был мальчиком, Фёдору нравились языки (i can't understand what "loved language" exactly means, but "любил язык" is translation for "liked to eat tongue (meal)"); ему нравилось читать рассказы, и ему легко давались (when someone can learn something easily it used to say "ему легко дается что-нибудь") латинский и греческий языки, поэтому его отец решил, что ребёнок станет священником. Так же как и Света, Фёдор был низкорослым/низким, у него были коричневые/каштановые волосы и большая голова.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> Спасибо. Могу понимать написанное по-русски/на русском языке. If I write in English and you in Russian, we will both get reading practice.

 ***

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Поскольку Фёдор не происходил из очень влиятельнной семьи (better to say не был влиятельного происхождения), ему никогда не поручали большую церковь. Анна, мать Светы, посещала последнюю церковь (it will better to say "была прихожанкой последней церкви"), которую поручили Фёдору. Название (имя is only for people) церкви было "Святая Троица" (better to say Церковь называлась "Святая Троица". If the church is called Holy Trinity Church (Церковь Святой Троицы) it is incorrect to separate "Святой Троицы" you should say Церковь носила имя Святой Троицы). Фёдор вёл/проводил службы в Святой Троице в течение двадцати пяти лет, поэтому пастырь стал хорошо знаком (better to say хорошо познакомился) со своей паствой (when you are talking about religion you should use "пастырь" and "паства" instead of "пастух" and "стадо"). Не только религия, но (также) и образование касались Фёдора; он наблюдал за работой учителей в церковной школе, где дети учились чтению, письму ("писание" is scripture, writing; for example "Holy Scripture" is "Священное Писание") и арифметике (or you can say изучали чтение, письмо и арифметику).

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks very much Dmitrii.

----------


## Martin Miles

Брак фёдора и своего жены, Софии, был необычном. фёдор был попом, как было сказано, а София не именно колдуной, но зная древую мудростю, она предсказывала будушие соыития, и разрешала трудности между мужами и женами, и между любовниками. Работа Софии была удачной, и семья становился богатами. И так два сына фёдора и София получили превосходном образованием в Петербурге. Один сын стал адвокатом и другой профессором.  
The marriage of Fyodor and his wife was an unusual one. Fyodor was a priest, as has been said, and Sophia was not exactly a witch, but knowing ancient wisdom, she predicted future events, and resolved difficulties between husbands and wives, and between lovers. Sophia's work was succesful, and the family became rich. And so the two sons of Fyodor and Sophia received an excellent education in St. Petersburg. One son became a lawyer and the other a professor. 
Thank you to everyone who has so far helped and encouraged me.

----------


## kozyablo

Брак Фёдора и его жены, Софии, был необычным. Фёдор был попом, как было сказано _(лучше добавить слово выше = как было сказано выше)_, а София была не совсем колдуньей, но знала древнюю мудрость _(может быть лучше = была посвящена в древнее знание)_, она предсказывала будущие события, разрешала трудности между мужьями и женами и между любовниками. 
Работа Софии была удачной (есть выражение = шла в гору, т.е. присутствовало везение и удача в работе, поэтому можно сказать = Работа Софии шла в гору или Работа Софии была успешной), и семья становилась богатой. 
И так два сына Фёдора и Софии получили превосходное образование в Петербурге. Один сын стал адвокатом, а другой профессором. 
Фёдор - это имя, оно всегда пишется с большой буквы.

----------


## kozyablo

Фёдор и Анна стали знакомы (или лучше = познакомились) именно тогда, когда он приехал в её село вести поклонение (я не религиозна, я не знаю как правильно говорить о церкви. но "вести поклонение" не совсем верно, может быть "служить"? служить в церкви..) в церкви Святой Троицы; девочка с рыжыми волосами легко привлекает внимание.
Он был на пятьдесят втором году жизни, и она была на десятом _(на самом деле в разговоре очень редко употребляются эти формы, обычно мы говорим: Ему было 52 года, а ей было 10 лет)_. 
Анна была привлечена священником, который казался молодым несмотря на его годы.  Ей нравилось смотреть на его кудрявые волосы, широкий лоб, густые брови, маленькие черные очи, маленький нос и толстые губы . 
Анна хотела родить ребёнка Фёдору, но он уже имел жену (лучше = у него уже была жена), и Анна была приличной женщиной.
 Чтобы родить ребёнка от попа без потери репутации, Анна решила соблазнить Фёдора когда была замужней женщиной, и сказать, что её муж, Борис, плотник, был отцом ребёнка.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks kozyablo. I was at the house of a friend of the family last night when I posted the above and, for some reason, it was difficult to write capital "ф".

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks kozyablo.

----------


## Martin Miles

Фёдор, сын барышника, родился в маленьком селе. Чтение всегда нравилось Фёдору. Мальшик был дальнозорким и мать была миопической, но зрение отца был хорошим. В школе Фёдор превосходил; латинский и греческий языки давились ему легко. Отец Фёдора решил, что его умный сын станет попом, и, когда ему было 18 года, Фёдор поступил в семинарию. 
Fyodor, the son of a trader, was born in a small village. Fyodor always liked reading. The boy was farsighted and his mother nearsighted, but the vision of his father was good. In school, Fyodor excelled; he learnt Latin and Greek easily. Fyodor's father decided that his clever son would become a priest and when he was 18 years old, Fyodor entered a seminary.

----------


## kozyablo

Фёдор, сын барышника (better торговца), родился в маленьком селе. Чтение всегда нравилось Фёдору. Мальчик был дальнозорким и мать была близорукой, но зрение отца было хорошим. В школе Фёдор превосходил остальных учеников; латинский и греческий языки давились ему легко. Отец Фёдора решил, что его умный сын станет попом, и, когда ему было 18 лет, Фёдор поступил в семинарию. 
сын барышника (это от глагола барыжить (торговать)) = slang

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> сын барышника (это от глагола барыжить (торговать)) = slang

  это не от барыги  ::  Так раньше называли торговцев. Они барыш снимают.

----------


## Martin Miles

B семинарие фёдора мог встречать юних от многие разных оластей росси, потому что она была большой и важной школой. Это нравилось фёдору. Но как на шахматном досkе, не белого без черного. Cтранно сказать, Фёдор страдил в семенарие, именно потому что был умным. Многие учители считалися звездами, и умный Фёдор угрожал затмевать этих звёзд. И так, долгые часы всепостигаюшые учители думали, как унижать юнего из маленького села. В "дружеским" разговоре с Фёдором, учители всегда пользовали тему села Фёдора и как сравнилось к городе, где же жил он. Как часто Фёдор слышал фразу, "Как разно всё должно быть" !  
In Fyodor's seminary he could meet young people from many different regions of Russia, as it was a big and important school. Fyodor liked this. But as on the chessboard, there is no white without black. Strange to say, Fyodor suffered at the seminary precisely because he was clever. Many teachers considred themselves to be stars, and clever Fyodor threatened to eclipse these stars. And so, the omnipercipient teachers spent long hours thinking how to humiliate the youth from the small village. In "friendly" conversation with Fyodor, the teachers always chose the theme of Fyodor's village and how it compared to the town where he now lived. How often Fyodor heard the phrase, "How different everything must be" !

----------


## Larusja

Неплохой перевод! 
Поправила ошибки, в уместных местах заменила сухие фразы на устойчивые обороты. В скобках - комментарии и варианты перевода. 
B семинарии Фёдор мог встретить юношей из разных регионов России, потому что семинария была большой и солидной. Это нравилось Фёдору. Но, как и на шахматной доске, здесь на могло быть белого без черного (светлого без темного, хорошего без плохого).  Cтранно сказать, но Фёдор страдал в семенарии именно потому, что был умным. Многие учителя  считали себя звездами, а умный Фёдор мог затмить их (думаю, так лучше звучит, литературнее). Поэтому вездесущие учителя тратили многие часы, размышляя, как бы унизить этого юношу из мальенькой деревни (глухой деревни). В "дружеских" разговорах с Фёдором, учителя всегда поднимали тему деревенского происхождения Федора, а также сравнивали ту деревню с городом, где он сейчас жил. Как же часто Федору приходилось слышать фразу "Как всё должно отличаться!"

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

> Неплохой перевод! 
> Поправила ошибки, в уместных местах заменила сухие фразы на устойчивые обороты. В скобках - комментарии и варианты перевода. 
>  B семинарии Фёдор мог встретить юношей из разных регионов России, потому что семинария была большой и солидной. Это нравилось Фёдору. Но, как и на шахматной доске, здесь на могло быть белого без черного (светлого без темного, хорошего без плохого).  Cтранно сказать, но Фёдор страдал в семинарии именно потому, что был умным. Многие учителя  считали себя звездами, а умный Фёдор мог затмить их (думаю, так лучше звучит, литературнее). Поэтому вездесущие учителя тратили многие часы, размышляя, как бы унизить этого юношу из маленькой деревни (глухой деревни). В "дружеских" разговорах с Фёдором, учителя всегда поднимали тему деревенского происхождения Федора, а также сравнивали ту деревню с городом, где он сейчас жил. Как же часто Федору приходилось слышать фразу "Как всё должно отличаться!"

 ***

----------


## Larusja

О, да, спасибо... Опечатки - все мое родное ::  В исходном поправила))

----------


## Martin Miles

фёдору нравилось слышать музыку птиц. ему были посланниками божями, потому что летали между землей и небом. иногда его жена, софия, которая всегда вставала рано с постели, его будила до рассвета потому что хотел слышать как каждое племя народа певцов участвовало в гимне божем. 
Fyodor liked to hear the music of the birds. To him they were divine messengers, because they flew between Earth and Heaven. Sometimes his wife, Sophia, who always arose early, awakened him before dawn, because he wished to hear how each tribe of the nation of singers took part in the divine hymn.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thank you both of you. I can guess what barizhit' means without having been to Russia.

----------


## Martin Miles

Many thanks to you both, and I appreciate the compliment Larusja.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Фёдору нравилось слушать музыку птиц. Для него они были посланниками божьими, потому что летали между Землёй и Небом (Небесами will be better). Иногда его жена, София, которая всегда вставала рано, будила его до рассвета, потому что он хотел слышать, как каждое племя народа певцов участвовало в гимне божем (Can't understand what does it mean).

----------


## kib

> Фёдору нравилось слушать музыку птиц. Для него они были посланниками божьими, потому что летали между Землёй и Небом (Небесами will be better). Иногда его жена, София, которая всегда вставала рано, будила его до рассвета, потому что он хотел слышать, как каждое племя народа певцов участвовало в гимне божьем.

 I think everything's OK.
слышать - to hear 
слушать - to listen to 
But in colloquial speech they could be mixed up or both could be acceptable.

----------


## Martin Miles

Огромное спасибо Вам. I was at the home of old friends of the family when I typed the above. For some reason, it is hard to get upper case letters on their keyboard. 
Don't you read poetry, Dmitrii?

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

I read very much.

----------


## Martin Miles

Один урок шахматов - дама должна быть в доме с корольем. Проыграешь когда она блуждает. С этой реальной партией Фёдор учил его сына этот урок шахматов и жизни. 
One lesson of chess is that the queen should stay at home with the king. You lose when she wanders. With this real game, Fyodor taught his son this lesson of chess and life. 
1e4 c5
2b4 cxb
3d4 d5
4Nf3 Bf5
5Nd2 e6
7a3 Qb6?
8Nb3 Bb4+
9Kf1 bxa
10Bd3 Bxd3
11cxd Bc3
12Rxa3 Bxd4
13N(b)xd4 Nxd4
14Be3 Qb2
15Qa4+ Nc6
16Nd4 Qb1+
17Ke2 Qxh1
18Nxc6 a6
19Bc5 Qxh2
20Nd4+ b5
21Nxb5 Qxe5+ 
22Kf1 Qb2
23Nd6++Ke7
24Nc4+ Kd8
25Nxb2 и выграет.

----------


## Martin Miles

Один первой церкови Фёдора была церковей Святего Албан, мученника. В времене Фёдора колдуны ещё находилась в деревнах регионов, может быть, даже сейчас они - там. Это было источником трудности для Фёдора. В временах трудности, Фёдор отдыхал в его сада. Дом попа была большым здением противоположенным дома дворянина деревна. Дом попа имел внутренний сад с низкой стеной, и внешний сад с живой изгоргдь. Фёдору нравилось работать в саду, сам сажать дерева, на пример. 
One of Fyodor's first churches was the church of St. Alban the martyr. In Fyodor's time witches still were found in country areas, maybe even now they are there. This was a source of difficulty for Fyodor. In times of difficulty, Fyodor relaxed in his garden. The house of the priest was a big building opposite the house of the nobleman of the village. The priest's house had an inner garden with a low wall, and an outer garden with a hedge. Fyodor liked to work in the garden, to plant trees himself, for example.

----------


## kib

> Один первой церкови Фёдора была церковей Святего Албан, мученника. Первой церковью, доверенной Фёдору на попечение (we don't say this way "первой цековью Фёдора была..." at any rate in such cases.), была церковь св. мученика Албана. времене Фёдора колдуны ещё находилась в деревнах регионов, может быть, даже сейчас они - там. Во времена Фёдора ведьмы ещё жили в деревнях; может быть, даже сейчас они там. Это (what exactly? Witches?) было источником трудности для Фёдора. И эти ведьмы были для Фёдора источником проблем. В временах трудности, (not enough context. You mean the times when he had to fight against the witches or in general always when he faced difficulties or just when his heart was heavy or something else? Maybe if I had been experienced enough in English to know what usually "times of difficulty" means, I could have translated that sentence, but I'm  not, so I can't translate) Фёдор отдыхал в его сада. Дом попа была большым здением противоположенным дома дворянина деревна. Фёдор жил в большом строении (better доме especially if that was a building that he alone lived in), что стояло напротив дома старосты (I think for some reason you meant starosta for nobleman, didn't you? Maybe you should look up the word староста (and starosta) in a explanatory dictionary. The word "дворянин" doesn't fit definitely) Дом попа имел внутренний сад с низкой стеной, и внешний сад с живой изгоргдь. Этот дом имел внутренний сад, окруженный низкой оградой (I don't know what about English, but in Russian "wall" in literal sense means something made of stone, bricks, concrete etc.), и внешний сад, имевший живую изгородь. Фёдору нравилось работать в саду, например, самому (note the ending - the dative case) сажать деревья. (I think  it's better to give at least two examples) 
> One of Fyodor's first churches was the church of St. Alban the martyr. In Fyodor's time witches still were found in country areas, maybe even now they are there. This was a source of difficulty for Fyodor. In times of difficulty, Fyodor relaxed in his garden. The house of the priest was a big building opposite the house of the nobleman of the village. The priest's house had an inner garden with a low wall, and an outer garden with a hedge. Fyodor liked to work in the garden, to plant trees himself, for example.

 declination of цЕрковь (Always on E)      
церковь
церкви
церкви
церковь
церковью
церкви 
of сад 
сад 
сАда
садУ 
сад
сАдом
сАде 
the word сам is also declinable
сам
самогО
самомУ
самого
самИм
самОм

----------


## kib

> Один урок шахматов - дама должна быть в доме с корольем. Проыграешь когда она блуждает. С этой реальной партией Фёдор учил его сына этот урок шахматов и жизни. 
> One lesson of chess is that the queen should stay at home with the king. You lose when she wanders. With this real game, Fyodor taught his son this lesson of chess and life.

  Одно из правил шахмат гласит, что ферзю (он) (less common королева but never дама. There are дамки (kings) in droughts) лучше оставаться рядом с королём. Проиграешь, если он блуждает. На примере этой (or следующей) реальной партии Фёдор преподал сыну урок шахмат и жизни.  
declination of шАхматы (always on the A)
шахматы
шахмат
шахматам
шахматы
шахматами
шахматах 
of корОль
король
королЯ
королЮ
королЯ
королём
королЕ 
 note проиграешь. There's a rule about и and ы. Гласные Ы и И после приставок. Правила русского языка - грамматика.

----------


## kib

Yeah, chess is a great game. But I think chess has only one rule: win - regardless how exactly, in what ways. There are no better ways for always, but better only under certain circumstances, and the latter could be VERY different.

----------


## alexsms

королева for 'queen' in chess is incorrect. There is only one name: "ферзь".

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks both of you. I think I will have to use koroleva.

----------


## Martin Miles

Dboryanin probably means courtier in English which as you say is not what I meant. Why is vedimi better than kolduna?

----------


## kib

No, you shouldn't use королева. I've judged from my own experience and was wrong. Ответы@Mail.Ru: а какое еще название есть у шахматной фигуры ,,Королева,, ?
And why you will HAVE TO?

----------


## kib

Can you describe what was the occupation of the nobleman or so? 
Ведьмы (witches)are women, And колдунЫ are men. This is what quite certain. In the rest they are similar.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks for the explanation. The nobleman was a landowner, like Levin in Tolstoi's Anna Karenina. And the wall of the inner garden of the house I was describing is/was made of stone, but I think in Russian villages you tend not to use stone so much (the word for wood and village have the same root in Russian, for example). The simple word, аристократ, rather than староста should do for nobleman. There is more I would like to say, but I am about to leave the house. It is night here and the sky is cloudy, not starry.

----------


## Martin Miles

I think that from the context, you can work out why I would have to use королева.

----------


## kib

The nobleman was owner of the village, right? If  so i think the sentence  should be like this Фёдор жил в доме, что (= который a bit bookish) стоял напротив дома помещика, которому принадлежала эта деревня. 
Этот дом имел внутренний сад, окруженный низкой каменной оградой. (низкая [каменная] стена is something very strange to me in that context)

----------


## Martin Miles

Церковь Св. Степана, мученика, была другой довернной Фёдору. Церковь близ города и сумасшедшего дома. Только короткое время Фёдор оставал церкови Св. Степана. Дом попа сейчас - детский сад. 
The church of St. Stephen the martyr was another entrusted to Fyodor. The church was close to a to a town and a lunatic asylum. Fyodor remained only a short time at the church of St. Stephen. The house of the priest is now a kindergarten.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks kib. Since serfdom was still in force in Russian at the time of the story, I imagine that the village should belong to the nobleman. And since the story is set in Russia, the low stone wall, as interesting feature as it is, should become a hegde, or fence.

----------


## Larusja

Церковь Святого Стефана - мученика также была доверена Федору. Церковь стояла рядом с городом и сумашедшим домом. Федор проводил совсем немного времени в церкви Святого Стефана. Дом священника был переоборудован в детский сад (использовался как детский сад).

----------


## Martin Miles

Thanks, Larusja.

----------


## Martin Miles

Сын Фёдора, Иван, банкир, женился на Марие, аристократической девушке, которая реально любила муж её сестры, Игор, торговец. Игор и Иван были двоюроднами братья. Игор также любил Марию, и стал реальным отцом первого сына Марии. Этот сын наследовал его способность к шахматами от реального отца, хорошего игрока. Вторый сын Марии также был отличным шахматистом. Он нaследовал eго способность к шахматами от реального отца, Брат Марии, который был отличным игроком. 
Fyodor's son, Ivan, a banker, married Mary, an aristocratic girl who really loved/was in love with her sister's husband, Igor, a merchant. Igor and Ivan were cousins. Igor also loved/was in love with Mary, and became the real father of her first son. This son inherited his talent for chess from his real father, a good player. Mary's second son was also a distinguished chess player. He inherited his talent for chess from his real father, Mary's brother, who was an excellent player. 
I imagine that someone may object to some of the content of this paragraph, but it is, of course, based on actual fact. Names and a few details have been changed to protect the innocent.  ::

----------


## Larusja

Сын Федора, банкир Иван, женился на Марии, девушке хорошего происхождения, которая, на самом деле, была влюблена в мужа своей сестры - торговца Игоря. Игорь и Иван были двоюродными братьями. Игорь отвечал Марии взаимностью, он был настоящим (биологическим) отцом её первого сына. Её сын унаследовал от биологического отца хорошие способности к игре в шахматы. Второй сын Марии также был выдающимся игроком. Он унаследовал свой талант от своего биологического отца, брата Марии, который тоже отлично играл в шахматы.

----------


## Martin Miles

Thank you Larusja. You are so taciturn!

----------


## Doomer

I think this text referring to a period of time which might have happened before 20th century
I doubt word "биологический" was commonly used that time. Maybe it is better to use word "родной" instead

----------


## Martin Miles

568974044d02a754f46e37ac0dfe.jpgЖил слепой музыкант, котоpый иpгал музыку для Бога и цеpкови. Музыку нpавилась Богу, и Он пускал музыкант в сне слышать песни неба. 
После слышания чуда музыкы, никогда не поыpгал на оpгане. 
Коpоткое вpемя после эта, умеp слепой музыкант, и так мог слышaть песни неба всегда. 
T*ere lived a blind musician wo used to play for God in c*urc*. T*e music pleased God and *e let t*e musician *ear t*e songs of *eaven in a dream. 
After *earing t*e wonderful music, t*e organist never played again. 
A s*ort time after t*is, t*e blind musician died and was able to listen to t*e songs of *eaven forever. 
My keyboard is not producing a certain letter, sorry.  ::

----------


## Martin Miles

Louis Vierne was born in Poitiers, Vienne, nearly blind due to congenital cataracts, but at an early age was discovered to have an unusual gift for music. (At age two he heard the piano for the first time. The pianist played him a Schubert lullaby and he promptly began to pick out the notes of the lullaby on the piano.)
After completing school in the provinces, Louis Vierne entered the Paris Conservatory. From 1892, Vierne served as an assistant to the organist Charles-Marie Widor at the church of Saint-Sulpice in Paris. Vierne subsequently became principal organist at the cathedral of Notre-Dame de Paris, a post he held from 1900 until his death in 1937.
Vierne had a life that was physically and emotionally very difficult, with severe spiritual trials that are occasionally reflected in his music. His congenital cataracts did not make him completely blind, but he was what would be called today "legally blind." Early in his career, he composed on outsized manuscript paper, using "a large pencil" as his friend Marcel Dupré described. Later in life, as his limited sight continued to diminish, he resorted to Braille to do most of his work.
He was deeply affected by a separation and subsequent divorce from his wife, and he lost both his brother René and his son Jacques to the battlefields of World War I. Though he held one of the most prestigious organ posts in France, the Notre-Dame organ was in a state of disrepair throughout much of his tenure at the instrument. He eventually undertook a concert tour of North America to raise money for its restoration. The tour, which included major recitals on the famous Wanamaker Organ in Philadelphia and its smaller sister instrument, the Wanamaker Auditorium Organ in New York City,[1] was very successful, although the trip physically drained him.
A street accident in Paris caused him to badly fracture his leg, and it was briefly thought his leg would need to be amputated. The leg was saved, but his recovery, and the task of completely re-learning his pedal technique, took a full year during one of the busiest times of his life. Despite his difficulties, however, his students uniformly described him as a kind, patient and encouraging teacher. Among his pupils were Augustin Barié, Edward Shippen Barnes, Lili Boulanger, Nadia Boulanger, Marcel Dupré, André Fleury, Isadore Freed, Henri Gagnebin, Gaston Litaize, Édouard Mignan, Alexander Schreiner, and Georges-Émile Tanguay.
Vierne suffered either a stroke or a heart attack (eyewitness reports differ) while giving his 1750th organ recital at Notre-Dame de Paris on the evening of 2 June 1937. He had completed the main concert, which members of the audience said showed him at his full powers - "as well as he has ever played." Directly after he had finished playing his "Stele pour un enfant defunt" from his 'Triptyque' Op 58, the closing section was to be two improvisations on submitted themes. He read the first theme in Braille, then selected the stops he would use for the improvisation. He suddenly pitched forward, and fell off the bench as his foot hit the low "E" pedal of the organ. He lost consciousness as the single note echoed throughout the church. He had thus fulfilled his oft-stated lifelong dream - to die at the console of the great organ of Notre-Dame. Maurice Duruflé, another noted French organist of the time was at his side at the time of his death. (from wikipedia).

----------


## Evgeny Orlov

Жил слепой музыкант, который играл музыку для Бога и церкви. Музыка понравилась Богу, и Он позволил музыканту во сне услышать песни небес. 
После этого органист никогда не играл [вновь]. 
Спустя короткое время после этого, слепой музыкант умер, и смог слушать песни неба постоянно.

----------


## Martin Miles

Many t*anks Evgeny Orlov. To me your *andle sounds aristocratic. Nice!

----------


## Martin Miles

Другое из правил шахмат гласит, что кони двигяться перед слоновами. На пример этой реальной партии Фёдор преподал сыну урок шахмат и жизни, что духовно должно следит сладострастие. 
1.e4 c5
2.b4 e6
3. bxc Bxc5?
4. d4 Bb4+
5.c3 Be7
6. Nf3 d5
7.e5 g5
8. Be2 g4
9.Nd2 f5
10. Ba3 Qa5
11.Bxe7 Nxe7
12. O-0 Nc6
13.Nb3 Qb6
14. Na3 Bd7
15. Rb1 O-O
16 Nc5 Qd8
17.f4 Rfd8
18.K*1 b6
19 Nxd7 Qxd7
20Nb5 a6
21.Nd6 b5
22.a4 bxa
23.Rb7 Qxb7
24.Nxb7 and wins. 
One of te rules of c*ess says t*at  knig*ts are moved before  bis*ops. Wit* t*e example of t*is real game, Fyodor taug*t is son t*e lesson of c*ess and life, t*at in t*e course of a man's life spirituality must follow passion.

----------


## Martin Miles

Many t*anks for your suggestion, Doomer. I agree wit* you about t*e use of t*e term "biological fat*er". And, by t*e way, your *andle inspires muc* terror and dread! T*e Doomer; xmmm...

----------


## Martin Miles

Concerning Count Leo Tolsltoy from wikipedia: 
His conversion from a dissolute and privileged society author to the non-violent and spiritual anarchist of his latter days was brought about by his experience in the army as well as two trips around Europe in 1857 and 1860–61. Others who followed the same path were Alexander Herzen, Mikhail Bakunin, and Peter Kropotkin. During his 1857 visit, Tolstoy witnessed a public execution in Paris, a traumatic experience that would mark the rest of his life. Writing in a letter to his friend Vasily Botkin: "The truth is that the State is a conspiracy designed not only to exploit, but above all to corrupt its citizens ... Henceforth, I shall never serve any government anywhere."[7]

----------


## Larusja

Одно из правил игры в шахматы гласит, что кони должны быть помещены перед слонами. Использовав эту партию как пример, Фёдор преподал сыну урок шахмат и жизни, показав, что в течение жизни человека духовность должна следовать за страстью.

----------


## Martin Miles

Один день утром мужчина встретил старуха, ушлая из церкови. Смотрая в растение с жёлтами цветоками напротив восточного солнеця, спросил он, "Подсолнечникы?" "Нет", сказала.
Послеобеднным временом, пошлая дому мужчина видел сомое растение а с цветоками напротив западского солнеця. Спросил другую женшину, "Подсолнечникы?" "Да", сказала. 
One day, in t8e morning a man met an old woman coming out of c8urc8. Looking at a plant wit8 yellow flowers facing t8e eastern sun, 8e asked, Sunflowers? No, s8e said. 
In t8e afternoon, going 8ome, te man saw t8e same plant, but wit t8e flowers facing t8e western sun. 8e asked anot8er woman, "Sunflowers ?" Yes, s8e said. 
Sunday, October 9t8, 2011, by Martin Miles. 
Again I regret omitting some details because of time constraints. Sorry.    1aaaaaa.jpg

----------


## Ramil

> Один день утром мужчина встретил старуха, ушлая из церкови. Смотрая в растение с жёлтами цветоками напротив восточного солнеця, спросил он, "Подсолнечникы?" "Нет", сказала.
> Послеобеднным временом, пошлая дому мужчина видел сомое растение а с цветоками напротив западского солнеця. Спросил другую женшину, "Подсолнечникы?" "Да", сказала. 
> One day, in t8e morning a man met an old woman coming out of c8urc8. Looking at a plant wit8 yellow flowers facing t8e eastern sun, 8e asked, Sunflowers? No, s8e said. 
> In t8e afternoon, going 8ome, te man saw t8e same plant, but wit t8e flowers facing t8e western sun. 8e asked anot8er woman, "Sunflowers ?" Yes, s8e said. 
> Sunday, October 9t8, 2011, by Martin Miles. 
> Again I regret omitting some details because of time constraints. Sorry.    1aaaaaa.jpg

 Однажды утром мужчина встретил старуху, выходившую из церкви. Смотря, как цветок с желтыми лепестками разворачивается навстречу восточному солнцу, он спросил: "Подсолнухи?".
"Нет", сказала женщина. После обеда, на пути домой, мужчина увидел тот же цветок, повернутым к солнцу на запад. Он спросил другую женщину: "Это подсолнух?". "Да", ответила женщина. 
There's something wrong with your 'h' key, by the way.

----------


## Martin Miles

Ramil returns! T8anks for your version of t8e "story",and welcome back. And yes you're rig8t; t8e said key of t8e laptop I use, (not mine) does not work.

----------


## Полуношник

Слова "ушлый" и "пошлый" не имеют никакого отношения к глаголам движения.

----------


## Martin Miles

As grateful as I am to Ramil for 8is corrections, I wonder if anyone else would like to offer anot8er version w8ic8 retains t8e plain symmetry of t8e Englis8 text.

----------


## kidkboom

> As grateful as I am to Ramil for 8is corrections, I wonder if anyone else would like to offer anot8er version w8ic8 retains t8e plain symmetry of t8e Englis8 text.

 Man... we gotta get you a new laptop keyboard.. i'll 8appily make the first donation =)

----------


## Martin Miles

T8at's rig8t; recycle, re-use, and save t8e planet. In t8e meantime, any answers to my question?

----------


## Martin Miles

See below a depiction of "T8e Judgement of Solomon" by Tiepolo. I t8ink t8e story is to be found in t8e book of Kings from te Tora8 or t8e Old Testament. T8e Sunflowers Story is similar to it in _two_ ways.  18%20TIEPOLO%20THE%20JUDGMENT%20OF%20SOLOMON.jpg

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Man... we gotta get you a new laptop keyboard.. i'll 8appily make the first donation =)

 What is the bank account for donations? 
Anyhow, I see that you can type Russian "р" which is at the same key as English "h" for standard Russian keyboard layout. On the other hand why don't you choose Russian "Н" for replacement which you can still type as we see in your posts. Alternatively you can type holding "alt key" + 104 (with num pad keys) to get "h" or "alt key" + 072 to get "H".

----------

